# Religion As A Social Construct ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 10, 2004)

> It seems to me that a large part of religion is merely a social construct. That is, religious beliefs, piety, doctrines, etc, are all products of man. So the question comes to mind, and assuming that God does exist, how much of religion is set into motion from God's providence. This includes his guidance and ordinances through his revelation.
> 
> Let's consider, for example, the three main monotheistic faiths: Christianity, Judaism, Islam. Now what we have here is an interesting assortment of religions that are clearly distinguishable from one another. Now if we consider the origin of these religions, we see that they are not entirely different from one another. In fact they all diverged from one another for either social or political reasons.
> 
> ...


What do you all think?


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 14, 2013)

Neutral Singh said:


> What do you all think?



This seems to be based on the notion of "God" in Abrahamic religions.

Buddhists don't have a God or believe in one - they believe in Nirvana.

Hindu concept is radically different from the Abrahamic, in that they have an ultimate reality a Brahma and thousands of Avtars.

Sikh concept of Ek Onkar - the Constant is radically different from this as well..


----------

